# Unable To Delete Posts.



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

The title says it all - I'm unable to delet my own posts, hell why?
This way some other Mod has to do the job...
Thanks for solving / answering.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

Yup, a Mod can only delete posts and threads... Name the thread and post and Ill take care of it...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Not any current one, you did a great job last time.
But it's quite weird, why regulars can't delete their own ****? 
By the way, I'm superior to other regulars, I'm a half-mod, hehehe.


----------



## Chief (Aug 10, 2006)

Then, you have to forever be made fun of by both sides. Who will call you a half breed. Until you eventually get booted, unregister, or just loose interest with this site and just stop coming. Which I'm not condoning.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 10, 2006)

Chief,

Where did that comment come from?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, I can make fun of you by giving you a warning, Chief...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Actually, I can make fun of you by giving you a warning, Chief...



=D>


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

But we have others here, who's duty is_ "Dismising Meatballs"_, hehehe.


----------



## Chief (Aug 11, 2006)

My point exactly, Pisis.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chief said:


> My point exactly, Pisis.



Pisis made a joke directed at a Mod., that was a obvious joke, notice the laughing symbols.

Your comment was directed at another member. Member to member, I might add a Junior member to a Senior member. It did not look or sound like a joke.

I don't think Chief you have to worry about Dan handling himself, he can do it all by himself. 

See those meatballs on his sig? Don't be the next one. Let the Mods handle their own business.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 12, 2006)

yep chief, i almost became one of them


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

Almost every n00b became one of them... Not me though, cause I had no idea about Les and I started very sharply on this site, hehe.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't remember ever being there either, seems to have happened more recently.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2006)

And I was here before Dan was made a moderator, and we had a clash of words. Which some of the more senior members will remember.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

I remeber also some other clashes of words, that's my daily bread...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

and i outdate most of you newbies


----------



## Chief (Aug 12, 2006)

Dude, I was poking fun at Pisis for calling himself a sub-mod. It doesn't say moderator under his name. Therefore, I felt it was all right to do so. Besides someone was gonna make fun of him for his comment. Which is what really confusing me how can you dismiss guys if your not a moderator?


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 12, 2006)

Mods and up can only delete posts this is to create order, if you double post(don't) find an admin online and let them know.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

Pisis is nothing here more than a senior member here.... 

Ive had clashes for 2 years on here, including some very memorial ones, the highest of which was pD's....

Chief, I saw that u were kidding so its no sweat... Pisis was ebing a typical Pisis and goofin... Someone had to call it... As for the Moderator thing, anyone whose name is either red or blue is either a Mod or Admin... Very simple...

THERE ARE, AND THEREFORE, NEVER WILL BE A SUB-MOD PISIS!!!


----------

